# Independence Day Bacon Cheeseburgers



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Man I completely forgot to post up my Independence Day Grill.
We did Bacon Cheeseburgers, ABTs, Potato Salad, Chips and Watermelon



*Fixings*










*Bacon*











*Burgers*


80/20 chuck lightly handled into 3/4lb patties and nicely seasoned with Cajun spice, black pepper and salt
Grilled over high heat for a nice sear
Add cheese and get a nice melt

_*My tips for great burgers*_

_Do not over handle the meat and do not mix spices into it_
_Season the unformed chunk of chuck and then gently form the patty_
_Leave them thick and form a deep divot in the center, I use my thumb, this divot keeps them from shrinking up_
_Sear them well, this is beef, I cook to medium-medium well_






















*Money Shots*


----------



## Hawkins (Aug 15, 2017)

That’s one magnificent looking burger


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

YUM!
could eat some now!!
thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Beeeeeeeeuteeful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

You need to unhinge your jaw to eat that thing!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I’ve got to go get something to eat....


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

zodiac470 said:


> You need to unhinge your jaw to eat that thing!


LoL, yeah... They required a bit of dismantling to eat.


----------

